# Beinhart-Biketreff Kleinaustraße, Sa. 09.01.2010, 14.00 Uhr



## Achim (8. Januar 2010)

*Schneetreiben ist angesagt! 

Der Winter ist wieder da ...*
*
und weil ...*
... es letzten Samstag schon extrem heiss war (s. Bild)
... das Neue Jahr lustig anfangen hat
... die vor-, rischdisch- und nachweihnachtlichen Pfunde weiter bekämpft werden müssen
... die Tage schon deutlich länger sind
... der Antrieb WD40 oder Glühwein oder ... braucht








_Vor der "Abfahrt" Bild: Hartmut_

*gibt es dieses Mal ...*
... eine Tour in Schnee und Eis

*Also:* 
Wer Lust und Laune hat eine Runde mitzudrehen, ist herzlich eingeladen.

*Was wird geboten?*
Wie immer Bergradfahren auf Wald- und Schotterwegen mit Lust auf Singletrails. Die Löffel bleiben im Winter in der Schublade.

*Die Voraussetzungen*
... Anmeldung im Forum
... funktionierendes Mountainbike
... Helm auf dem Kopf
... Beleuchtung
... noch Fragen? Einfach PN oder anklingeln. 

*Wann, wo, wie lange?*
... 14.00 Uhr Treffpunkt Parkplatz Kleinaustraße am Schiersteiner Hafen
... geplante Rückkehr 17.00 Uhr




*

*
_Bild falls der Link nicht funktioniert_*

Die Wettervorhersage* >(Wetteronline)



Gruß
 Achim


----------



## Mousy (8. Januar 2010)

Achim schrieb:


> *Schneetreiben ist angesagt!
> 
> Der Winter ist wieder da ...*



Na endlich, das wurde auch langsam Zeit. 

Bis morgen, 
Hartmut


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Darkwing (8. Januar 2010)

Schnee is schee,
das will ich seh'!

Bis morgen
Matthias


----------



## toslson (8. Januar 2010)

Achim schrieb:


> *Schneetreiben ist angesagt!
> *


  Wenn ich es bis runter zum Hafen schaffe komme ich gerne mit euch wieder hoch


----------



## Achim (8. Januar 2010)

toslson schrieb:


> schaffe



Schafe treiben iss auch gut. Schön, dass du wieder da bist.


----------



## Regis (8. Januar 2010)

Bin dabei,

Régis


----------



## bastl-axel (8. Januar 2010)

Gibbts aach widder glühwei? Ei,jeijei, mei Scheibebremse sin immer noch nit doo, aageblich soll en Adapter feehle. Do wern ich bei der Witterung widder en Bremsweech wie ein Tanker habbe.


----------



## rumblestilz (9. Januar 2010)

Wenn ich rechtzeitig mit Schnee schippen fertig werde, bin ich auch am Start.
Frank


----------



## dib (9. Januar 2010)

Nachdem ich jetzt schon eine kleine Ewigkeit nicht mehr mit euch mitgefahren bin hoffe ich doch das ihr immer noch "nicht Beinharte" mitnehmt!? 
Wenn ja dann komm ich gerne mit, wo soll´s denn hingehen?


----------



## bastl-axel (9. Januar 2010)

rumblestilz schrieb:


> Wenn ich rechtzeitig mit Schnee schippen fertig werde, bin ich auch am Start.
> Frank


Dann kimmste also nit? So schnell kammer heut gar nit schippe, wies widder zuschneit.


----------



## toslson (9. Januar 2010)

dib schrieb:


> Wenn ja dann komm ich gerne mit, wo soll´s denn hingehen?



Also hier "oben" ist Ski und Rodel Gut....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Achim (9. Januar 2010)

bastl-axel schrieb:


> Gibbts aach widder glühwei?



GLIEHWOI? Mal gugge. 




rumblestilz schrieb:


> Wenn ich rechtzeitig mit Schnee schippen fertig werde...



... ist es Sommer 



dib schrieb:


> Nachdem ich jetzt schon eine kleine Ewigkeit nicht mehr mit euch mitgefahren bin hoffe ich doch das ihr immer noch "nicht Beinharte" mitnehmt!?
> Wenn ja dann komm ich gerne mit, wo soll´s denn hingehen?



Es gibt dich noch? Sehr schön! Latürlich kannst du auch mitkommen.
Wo es hingeht? In den Nordwesten, wie immer!


Bis 
später
Achim


----------



## rumblestilz (9. Januar 2010)

Ich hör auf mit Schnee schippen und komm, weil das mit den Schafen kann ich mir ja wohl nicht entgehen lassen!


----------



## picard (9. Januar 2010)

Für mich ist hier etwas zu viel Neuschnee (20cm) zum biken. Euch dann viel Spaß beim Schneebiken.

Gruß Michael


----------



## rumblestilz (9. Januar 2010)

Noch vor der Badewanne: Schee wars im Schnee!  Nur: Wo waren se denn, die Schafe?  Die Rückfahrt über die Schiersteiner war zwar immer noch mühselig, aber nicht ganz so heftig wie auf der Hinfahrt. Dann noch 10 Minuten doof vor der Garage rumrollen, um die 5 Std vollzukriegen. Irgendwie sind wir doch bekloppt mit unserem Winterpokal, oder? In diesem Sinne bis voraussichtlich nächste Woche!
Frank


----------



## Mousy (10. Januar 2010)

War wie immer nett gestern aber sehr anstrengend.
Im Schnee muss man bergab irgendwie genauso treten wie bergauf.













Gruß,
Hartmut

PS : Sind die beiden Abtrünnigen wieder heil nach Hause gekommen ?


----------



## toslson (10. Januar 2010)

Mousy schrieb:


> PS : Sind die beiden Abtrünnigen wieder heil nach Hause gekommen ?



Jepp, aber ziemlich Geschafft musste noch eine Strafrunde um den Schaffskopf ehh Schläferskopf einlegen. 
Danke an alle Schneebergradler für die nette Tour.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bastl-axel (10. Januar 2010)

Ei, jetz fahr ich doch extra ebbes langsamer, damit mei Kolleege Zeit für a Paus habbe. Obwohl di aangeblich kaa Paus brauche. Unn wenn ich dann aakomm, fahrn die direkt weiter und ich krie ka Paus. Ich bin also nit nur der aanziche, der kaa Paus kriescht, ich bin aach der Aanzische, der pausenlos Rad fährt.

Letzte Woche war ich im Schnee auf der Platte. Schee war's. Aber gestern mit den "Beinharten" war es nicht so schön. Der Pulverschnee war verharscht, also oberflächlich angefroren und man ist dann oft wie in Schienen gefahren. Ob ich bei denen im richtigen Verein bin, bezweifele ich immer mehr. Fahre ich 15 km/h, fährt die Gruppe 17 und fahre ich beim nächsten mal auch 17, fährt die Gruppe 20 km/h. Kommt mir zumindest so vor, weil mein Navi mir eine jedesmal höhere Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit meldet, ich aber trotzdem immer oder meistens der letzte bin. Ist natürlich frustierend, wenn du den Speed nicht halten kannst und auch noch das Gefühl hast, daß die Anderen wegen dir langsamer machen müßen. Wäre aber schade, da mir die Gruppe ziemlich sympathisch ist. Zumindest bei so tiefem Schnee werde ich wohl weiter allein fahren, weil der Schnee meine schwächere Kondition noch mehr schwächt und ich die Anderen dadurch noch mehr bremse. Außerdem war es auch ganz schön kalt. Nicht umsonst wurden auf der Tour von Manchen heizbare Schuhsohlen und Handschuhe eingesetzt. Kälte, Konditionsmangel, Schnee und der auch noch verharscht, haben mir ganz schön zugesetzt. Letztes Mal war der Abstand so groß, daß wir uns sogar verloren haben. Naja, ich habe Matthias trotzdem gut zurückgelotst und Achim hat auf uns gewartet. Danke nochmal. Ich weiß nicht wie die anderen darüber denken, obwohl mir manche im Einzelgespräch recht geben. Als wir letztes mal eine kleine Glühweinpause machten, waren alle begeistert, aber obwohl es viele wollten, hat sich keiner getraut, es vorzuschlagen. Sie wollten die Gruppe nicht bremsen, oder so!?!?. Vielleicht bin ich ja bei der anderen Gruppe, welche um 13.30 losfährt besser aufgehoben, aber mir gefällt Achim's Streckenführung. Nur mit dem "hohen" Tempo habe ich meine Probleme. Wie man bei den Anmeldungen der anderen Mitfahrer aber auch liest, bin ich nicht der Einzige, aber scheinbar der schwächste.


dib schrieb:


> ...eine kleine Ewigkeit nicht mehr mit euch mitgefahren bin hoffe ich doch das ihr immer noch "nicht Beinharte" mitnehmt!?





Luzie schrieb:


> Sorry Leute, ich bin heute die Tempobremse


----------



## Achim (10. Januar 2010)

Mousy schrieb:


> PS : Sind die beiden Abtrünnigen wieder heil nach Hause gekommen ?



Sind sie. Sieben Schaffe, ein Schafer, alle zrück. 

Lässige Bilder, schönen Schrank.



Gruß
Achim


----------



## Mousy (10. Januar 2010)

bastl-axel schrieb:


> Fahre ich 15 km/h, fährt die Gruppe 17 und fahre ich beim nächsten mal auch 17, fährt die Gruppe 20 km/h.



Probier doch mal auf wieviele km/h Du die Gruppe treiben kannst, irgendwann muss ja Schluss sein.
Bei den meisten wenigstens, der eine oder andere fährt bestimmt bis die Tachonadel bricht. 

Ich war gestern mit Hin- und Rückfahrt auch eine Stunde länger unterwegs als sonst.
Bei knapp 10km weniger Strecke wie gewöhnlich, der Schnee hat also anscheinend nicht nur Dich gebremst. 

Gruß,
Hartmut


----------



## Fifumo (10. Januar 2010)

Hallo Axel.

nicht traurig sein, ich werde auch mal wieder mitfahren , dann kannst Du auf mich warten, da ich dann der langsamste bin. Habe aber schon ein 40er Blatt montiert, und wenn ich das Öl in der Rohloff wechsel, na dann aber ...............
Bis dahin gedenke ich Eurem Schneespaß hier im doch deutlich wärmeren Italien, rund um Montselice .
Grüße und bis bald, 
die Oberbremse 

Fifumo


----------



## picard (11. Januar 2010)

bastl-axel schrieb:


> Letzte Woche war ich im Schnee auf der Platte. Schee war's. Aber gestern mit den "Beinharten" war es nicht so schön. Der Pulverschnee war verharscht, also oberflächlich angefroren und man ist dann oft wie in Schienen gefahren. Ob ich bei denen im richtigen Verein bin, bezweifele ich immer mehr. Fahre ich 15 km/h, fährt die Gruppe 17 und fahre ich beim nächsten mal auch 17, fährt die Gruppe 20 km/h. Kommt mir zumindest so vor, weil mein Navi mir eine jedesmal höhere Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit meldet, ich aber trotzdem immer oder meistens der letzte bin. Ist natürlich frustierend, wenn du den Speed nicht halten kannst und auch noch das Gefühl hast, daß die Anderen wegen dir langsamer machen müßen. Wäre aber schade, da mir die Gruppe ziemlich sympathisch ist. Zumindest bei so tiefem Schnee werde ich wohl weiter allein fahren, weil der Schnee meine schwächere Kondition noch mehr schwächt und ich die Anderen dadurch noch mehr bremse. Außerdem war es auch ganz schön kalt. Nicht umsonst wurden auf der Tour von Manchen heizbare Schuhsohlen und Handschuhe eingesetzt. Kälte, Konditionsmangel, Schnee und der auch noch verharscht, haben mir ganz schön zugesetzt. Letztes Mal war der Abstand so groß, daß wir uns sogar verloren haben. Naja, ich habe Matthias trotzdem gut zurückgelotst und Achim hat auf uns gewartet. Danke nochmal. Ich weiß nicht wie die anderen darüber denken, obwohl mir manche im Einzelgespräch recht geben.



Hallo Axel,
ich war leider das letzte Mal nicht dabei, kann mir aber ein solches Verhalten der Gruppe nicht vorstellen. Immer wenn ich dabei war wurde auf die Nachzügler gewartet und auch das Tempo entsprechend herausgenommen. In den Winterzeiten und dann noch mit Schnee ist natürlich schwieriger zu fahren und es ist viel anstrengender.
Ein Problem wird sein, dies hast Du eigentlich auch schon selbst angedeutet, dass Du versuchst das Tempo der Gruppe mit zu halten und vielleicht auch bestimmen willst. Dies führt automatisch zu einer Tempoerhöhung, die Du aber nicht mithalten kannst. Es gibt nämlich in der Biketreffgruppe immer Leute die Dein Tempo locker mithalten bzw. ohne Probleme noch deutlich schneller fahren können. Daher ist es wichtig das eigene Tempo zu fahren und nicht mit Leuten mithalten zu wollen, die sowieso viel schneller sind. Die schnellen Leute werden schon am nächsten Abzweig auf Dich warten. Und Pausen kann man bei dem Wetter sowieso nicht machen, denn jedes längere Halten führt zwangsläufig zu einer Unterkühlung. Daher lieber gleichmässig fahren und sich nicht am Anfang auspowern. Und am Berg muss sowieso jeder sein eigenes Tempo fahren! Bitte denke darüber nochmal nach und ziehe dann selbst Deine Schlüsse daraus. Auch in der 13:30 Uhr Gruppe bist Du bestimmt nicht der schnellste. Die Biketreffs sind keine Rennveranstaltung, bei denen der schnellste gewinnt, das Ziel ist immer, dass alle gemeinsam wieder zum Hafen zurück kommen.

Gruß Michael


----------



## bastl-axel (11. Januar 2010)

Hallo, Michael. Da kam doch scheinbar mehr Kritik meinerseits an, als ich wollte. Eigentlich wollte ich gar keine Kritik üben, sondern nur die Situation aus meiner Sicht schildern und erklären, warum ich eventuell das nächste Mal nicht dabei bin. Das wir uns verloren, war ein Verkettung unglücklicher Umstände und da werfe ich niemanden was vor. Ich weiß aber immer noch nicht, wo wir, Matthias und ich, verkehrt abgebogen sind oder auch nicht? Aber Achim hat uns ja gesucht und ich wußte ja auch ungefähr wo ich war und außerdem hatte ich ja auch ein Navi dabei. Das alles wußte auch unser Guide und hat deshalb die Gruppe zurückgeführt und uns vertraut und ja auch bis zum Eintreffen auf uns gewartet. Aber wieso kommst du darauf. daß ich der schnellste sein will? Nein, ich nur den Anschluß an die Gruppe nicht verlieren und obwohl ich jedes mal (laut Navi) etwas schneller fahre, bin ich immer das Schlußlicht. Aber das ist normal: Das Tempo zu halten ist schon etwas schwer, aber einen Abstand wieder aufzuholen ist noch viel schwerer. Und das mit Pausen sollte ein Gag sein. Pausen bei dieser Witterung sind schlecht, man sollte bei Bedarf nur mal kurz das Tempo rausnehmen. Und die angesprochenen Einzelgespräche sollten nur zeigen, das andere auch auf dem letzten Loch pfiffen. Ich wollte nur sagen, daß mir, obwohl ich schon 7-8 mal dabei war, das Tempo einfach zu hoch ist. Einerseits freue ich mich auf die Samstags-Tour, andererseits geht der Spaß nach der halben Strecke oft verloren, weil zu anstrengend. Aber das ist mein Problem. Und wenn ich dann sehe, mit welcher Lässigkeit manche oben (wo auch immer) ankommen und bei mir nur die Brille verhindert, das mir vor Anstrengung die Augen vor den Kopf treten, dann habe ich meine Zweifel, einmal da mithalten zu können, ohne die anderen zu sehr zu bremsen. Was dann die auf Dauer frustiert.


----------



## Mousy (11. Januar 2010)

bastl-axel schrieb:


> Ich weiß aber immer noch nicht, wo wir, Matthias und ich, verkehrt abgebogen sind oder auch nicht?



Ihr seit garnicht abgebogen, das war der Fehler. 
Wir sind vom Friedhof ein Stück runter und dann nach rechts.
Da geht man natürlich von aus das jeder der hinten fährt das sieht.
War ja nichts was die Sicht hätte versperren können. 



bastl-axel schrieb:


> Aber das ist mein Problem. Und wenn ich dann sehe, mit welcher Lässigkeit manche oben (wo auch immer) ankommen und bei mir nur die Brille verhindert, das mir vor Anstrengung die Augen vor den Kopf treten, dann habe ich meine Zweifel, einmal da mithalten zu können, ohne die anderen zu sehr zu bremsen. Was dann die auf Dauer frustiert.



Wie Michael schon schrieb, nicht krampfhaft versuchen dranzubleiben.
Einer ist immer schneller und wenn man dann versucht bei dem mitzuhalten wars das.

Gruß,
Hartmut


----------



## bastl-axel (11. Januar 2010)

Mousy schrieb:


> Ihr seit garnicht abgebogen, das war der Fehler.
> Wir sind vom Friedhof ein Stück runter und dann nach rechts.
> Da geht man natürlich von aus das jeder der hinten fährt das sieht.
> War ja nichts was die Sicht hätte versperren können.


Seltsam, aber ihr wart plötzlich wie vom Erdboden verschwunden und wir haben auch keine Spuren im Schnee gesehen, wo wir die Abzweigung verpasst haben.


----------



## a.nienie (13. Januar 2010)

mmh... ob ich mit dem mitfahren warte bis mein schalter fertig wird?


----------



## rumblestilz (14. Januar 2010)

a.nienie schrieb:


> mmh... ob ich mit dem mitfahren warte bis mein schalter fertig wird?



Tiefstapler!!!  Übrigens: Geiler Niteride vorgestern!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## a.nienie (14. Januar 2010)

rumblestilz schrieb:


> Übrigens: Geiler Niteride vorgestern!


indeed


----------

